# Have an enclosure to fill, any suggestions?



## BugMasterD (May 12, 2015)

I purchased a terrarium that measures 18L x 18W x 24H, was a great deal, I couldn't pass up, and trying to think of ideas on what to put in there, as I believe it is too large for any arboreal tarantula, I've been thinking of colonies of insects.

 Maybe roaches? Assassin bugs? I may even go outside and try to hunt down some phasmids. 

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## truecreature (May 12, 2015)

You could get some amblypygi, like damon diadema

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sentinel (May 12, 2015)

Lol, why not ladybugs or butterflies? I'm not kidding. I like ladybugs, and you can buy tubs of them at places like Meadows Farm here in the US. Caterpillars are always fun to watch. And I doubt much compares to keeping tiger swallowtails and monarchs. You COULD try a stick insect. Or for a REALLY cool pet, Thorn Bugs/Tree Hoppers. They look like multi-colored living shark teeth.


----------



## BugMasterD (May 13, 2015)

raisinjelly said:


> You could get some amblypygi, like damon diadema


Fprgot about those! I used to own like three of them.




Sentinel said:


> Lol, why not ladybugs or butterflies? I'm not kidding. I like ladybugs, and you can buy tubs of them at places like Meadows Farm here in the US. Caterpillars are always fun to watch. And I doubt much compares to keeping tiger swallowtails and monarchs. You COULD try a stick insect. Or for a REALLY cool pet, Thorn Bugs/Tree Hoppers. They look like multi-colored living shark teeth.


I never thought of butterflies! I always thought they needed TONS of space. As for Ladybugs, not going to lie, they're a bit... Plain. As we've had 'infestations' of these around my neighborhood, last few years. Now tree hoppers and thornbugs, never thought of those.


----------



## Sentinel (May 13, 2015)

BugMasterD said:


> Fprgot about those! I used to own like three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I've got it: Goliath Beetles.


----------



## vespers (May 13, 2015)

You need a permit to legally keep those in the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sentinel (May 13, 2015)

vespers said:


> You need a permit to legally keep those in the U.S.


Really? How difficult is it to get a permit? :? Okay, what about... Hercules beetles? They're native.


----------



## vespers (May 13, 2015)

That particular _Dynastes_ beetle pictured, _Dynastes hercules_, is _not_ native to the U.S.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sentinel (May 13, 2015)

vespers said:


> That particular _Dynastes_ beetle pictured, _Dynastes hercules_, is _not_ native to the U.S.


You're right, sorry about that. Mixed up North and South America for some reason. But any restrictions on it? If so, he could always go for Rhinoceros Beetles or Stag Beetles.


----------



## vespers (May 13, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> You're right, sorry about that. Mixed up North and South America for some reason. But any restrictions on it? If so, he could always go for Rhinoceros Beetles or Stag Beetles.


I don't think _Dynastes hercules_ is legal, but native Rhinoceros beetles (_Dynastes tityus, Dynastes granti_) or Stag beetles (_Lucanus sp._) should be fine to keep.


----------



## BugMasterD (May 13, 2015)

If I get any lucanus or dynastes beetles, are they capable of being kept communal, even if they are larvae?


----------



## vespers (May 14, 2015)

I believe they can be kept communal, though I'm no beetle expert by any means. Orin McMonigle's books would be good to read for more detailed info:

_-The Ultimate Guide to Breeding Beetles, Coleoptera Laboratory Culture Methods_ 

_-The Complete Guide to Rearing the Eastern Hercules Beetle_ 

_-The Complete Guide to Rearing the Elephant Stag Beetle 
and Other Stags_


----------



## BugMasterD (May 14, 2015)

Oh, sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Cavedweller (May 14, 2015)

Beetles spend several years as a grub and just a few months as an adult. I'm assuming this tank is a front opening one? In my experience those don't work well for critters that need deep sub to burrow in. 

What about a planted vivarium or even a paludarium?


----------



## BugMasterD (May 15, 2015)

Cavedweller said:


> Beetles spend several years as a grub and just a few months as an adult. I'm assuming this tank is a front opening one? In my experience those don't work well for critters that need deep sub to burrow in.
> 
> What about a planted vivarium or even a paludarium?


Correct! I have enough for about four-five inches for substrate, below the door.


----------



## Cavedweller (May 15, 2015)

You could put the mature beetles in that tank I suppose, but the grubs would probably be better off in an aquarium type tank or just a plastic tub.


----------



## BugMasterD (May 19, 2015)

Okay, cool. Thanks!


----------



## Chillilisous (May 23, 2015)

bugsincyberspace has stage L2 Dynastes tityus larva (eastern hercules beetle) in stock


----------

